# Help with carb ID and info pls - weber 26/27?



## tiptopp (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey everybody,
I was told this was a Weber but that was it. The numbers on the barrels are 26 front 27 back. I can't find any other identifying marks.
The engine is a 1.7 if that makes any difference. I know it's not stock. Nothing is it seems on this old girl.
I would sincerely appreciate some help. Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## tiptopp (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmm, maybe there'd be more info under this top thing? I should check.


----------



## tiptopp (Oct 20, 2004)

Stumped the panel, ha. Or noone gives a sh:t. That seems more likely.
Well, after some research I have come to the conclusion that this carb is a 32/36 DFEV.
At least I can order a rebuild kit now if I want to.
Cheers


----------



## tiptopp (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for nothing d|ckheads.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (tiptopp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptopp* »_Thanks for nothing d|ckheads.


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptopp* »_E = electric choke
A = aqua choke
Wow, thanks for all the help everyone.
This forum is f$cking worthless.

Your lack of self motivation is not the fault of the forum... 


_Modified by gearhead455 at 7:38 PM 12-10-2004_


----------

